# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  PDIS embalses de España

## popi2001

hola buenos dias saludos para todos los usuarios del foo estoy buscando los pdis de los embalses para meterlos en el tomtom ycisiera saber si alguien tiene algo o donde lo puedo encontrar estoy un poco perdido 
saludos y gracias

----------


## Luján

> hola buenos dias saludos para todos los usuarios del foo estoy buscando los pdis de los embalses para meterlos en el tomtom ycisiera saber si alguien tiene algo o donde lo puedo encontrar estoy un poco perdido 
> saludos y gracias



Hola, bienvenido.

Pues puedes introducir las coordenadas de los embalses, que puedes buscar con Google Earth, por ejemplo. O en las fichas de datos de los embalses en la web del ministerio.

----------

